# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Máy tính không thể shutdown được, tại sao?????????

## mypham

dear all
em có việc này mong các bác giúp cho. em dùng win xp2, trước đây máy chạy ngon lắm. tắt mở ầm ầm đi. nhưng sao dạo này khi em tắt máy thì đến đoạn "window is shuttingdown...." thì nó cứ nằm như vậy mãi ko chịu tắt hản máy. em đành phải giữ nút nguồn cho đên khi tắt thì thôi. em chẳng hiểu tại sao nữa. em cũng đã ghost lại bản cũ ngày xưa nhưng cũng không được. thay thanh ram khác cũng vậy??? 
cho em hỏi có bác nào biết xử lý dùm em với, mà nếu ko trị được mà cứ nút nguồn đến khi tắt thì có bị hỏng, lỗi win ko nhỉ.

thanks nhiều nhé!!!!!!!
lê như

----------


## yenyen1234

bạn xem lại xem có thể bạn cài quá nhiều chương trình .nên khi tắt máy phải tắt hết chương trình chạy ngầm đi rồi mới tắt máy 




> <div style="text-align: center">*cách 1*: để tắt xp mà không cần phải xoá dữ liệu trong paging file, bạn chạy registry editor (mở menu startrun, sau đó gõ từ regedit vào hộp thoại run) và sau đó tìm đến dòng: hkey_local_machinesystemcurrentcontrolsetcontrolse  ssion managermemory management. ​</div> <div style="text-align: center">thay đổi giá trị của clearpagefileatshutdown là 0. đóng registry và khởi động lại máy. từ bây giờ, bất kỳ khi nào bạn tắt xp, paging file sẽ không bị xoá dữ liệu và bạn tiết kiệm được khá nhiều thời gian tắt máy.​</div> <div style="text-align: center">*cách 2*: cũng trong cửa sổ registry tìm đến hkey_current_usercontrol paneldesktop trong cửa sổ bên phải bạn sẽ tìm thấy một khóa có tên waittokillapptimeout. nhấp đúp và thiết lập giá trị cho nó là 1000, điều này có nghĩa là bạn đã thiết lập khoảng thời gian chờ của windows là 1 giây. ​</div> <div style="text-align: center">bây giờ khởi động lại máy bạn sẽ thấy thời gian tắt máy giảm đi một cách đáng kể.​</div>




ngoài ra việc dùng máy tính thời gian quá lâu .máy bị nhiễm virus .máy bị lỗi hệ thống cũng gây tình trạng tắt máy rất chậm .

----------


## hovafa

> bạn xem lại xem có thể bạn cài quá nhiều chương trình .nên khi tắt máy phải tắt hết chương trình chạy ngầm đi rồi mới tắt máy 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ngoài ra việc dùng máy tính thời gian quá lâu .máy bị nhiễm virus .máy bị lỗi hệ thống cũng gây tình trạng tắt máy rất chậm .


 nhưng bác thiem nè, em đã gost lại rồi thì máy làm gì có nhiều chương trình hả bác. bản gost đó là bản đầu tiên mà, chương trình có gì mấy đâu, virus chắc cũng ko có vì khi cài xong win là mấy bác bán máy họ ghost lại một bản mà. em sẽ thử những cái mà bác chỉ. nhưng bác thử xem có cái nguyên nhân nào sát thực tế hơn ko nhé.
thanks bác nhiều

----------


## linht1106k1

theo mình thì nguyên nhân thứ nhất là máy còn chạy quá nhiều chương trình nên không thể tắt ngay được.nhưng nguyên nhân chue yếu nhất mà mình nghĩ là do virut vì trước đây máy mình do nhiễm quá nhiều vi rút thì mới xảy ra hiện tượng đó.giờ bạn bung ghost đi lại bình thường lại thôi.

----------

